# Need 22-24" monitor cum TV



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi friends

I need a 22-24" monitor which also works as a TV such that if we insert a pen drive to play movies, there should not be the need to be it connected to the PC.  I.e. it should be able to work independently and I should also be able to connect the dish tv connection to it.

My primary work is TV and secondary work is monitor.

Budget: 14K

Regards


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 12, 2014)

can't anyone help me...


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 12, 2014)

Go with a good 22inch monitor and an external TV tuner from good brand like  Avermedia or PixelView.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Will external tv tuner and monitor work if the pc is not working I when playing with pen drive. 

Please suggest model with speakers.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Need 22-24&quot; monitor cum TV*

Yes, external TV tuner will work even if you dont switch on your PC. You just need to connect the TV tuner and your monitor with a VGA cable. 
First of all get a monitor which has good connectivity option so that you can connect your PC to monitor through DVI/HDMI and monitor to TV Tuner through VGA.
For TV tuner, AverMedia and Pixel View are good. However local brands like Zebronics (I am using one), Intex, iBall, etc will also do the job.
*
Some good monitor options:* 
Asus VS247H 23.6 inch Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs.10700/- | Snapdeal.com
Dell S2340L 23 inch Monitor with LED - Buy Online @ Rs.12071/- | Snapdeal.com

And dont go for TV tuner with speakers. Even if you get one, add a cheap pair of speakers such as: *F&D U213A* so that you can experience good and loud sound quality.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 21, 2014)

> Yes, external TV tuner will work even if you dont switch on your PC. You just need to connect the TV tuner and your monitor with a VGA cable.
> First of all get a monitor which has good connectivity option so that you can connect your PC to monitor through DVI/HDMI and monitor to TV Tuner through VGA.
> For TV tuner, AverMedia and Pixel View are good. However local brands like Zebronics (I am using one), Intex, iBall, etc will also do the job.



In this case we will have to run 4 things at a time to use it as pc i.e. monitor, tuner card, speakers & set top box.  

What if we buy a TV and use it as monitor or how about going for this monitor & TV Combo which does all the work:

Samsung 23 Inch LED Monitor - T23B350AR Combo Price: Buy Samsung 23 Inch LED Monitor - T23B350AR Combo Online in India - Infibeam.com

or 

*www.newtechnology.co.in/lg-22ma33b-price/


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 22, 2014)

AFAIK TVs are not suitable as monitor for gaming. Their response time is slower and most of them have lower resolution. 
If you dont intend to game, then its fine to use TV.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 22, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> AFAIK TVs are not suitable as monitor for gaming. Their response time is slower and most of them have lower resolution.
> If you dont intend to game, then its fine to use TV.



I want to play games on my pc for 1-2 hrs a day and I can't do that on a TV I suppose as it will hurt the eyes a lot and secondly the TVs are meant to be looked from fur distance as compared to a monitor. Pizexl density in monitor is much higher than that in a TV. if you sit close to a TV, you'll not be able to see things sharp. they will appear sharp only if watched from a distance.

Does anything looks good from here:


*www.pcworld.in/best-buys/top-5-full-hd-widescreen-lcd-monitors/mn


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 22, 2014)

rohitshakti2 said:


> I want to play games on my pc for 1-2 hrs a day and I can't do that on a TV I suppose as it will hurt the eyes a lot and secondly the TVs are meant to be looked from fur distance as compared to a monitor. Pizexl density in monitor is much higher than that in a TV. if you sit close to a TV, you'll not be able to see things sharp. they will appear sharp only if watched from a distance.
> 
> Does anything looks good from here:
> 
> ...



Very true.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 22, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Very true.



So what should I do?


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 23, 2014)

Your wish. 
Either go for separate components. Or Monitor with TV tuner.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 23, 2014)

Which is better in yr opinion and pls also suggest a TV tuner card


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Need 22-24&quot; monitor cum TV*

Well, my Zebronics LCD TV tuner gave up yesterday after almost 3 years. Repairing will cost Rs.400 min. n that too for 15 days warranty. 
So, I have decided to go for iBall this time. It has good customer reviews. Moreover it is the only brand that gives 2 years warranty.

And I think, going for separate TV tuner and monitor would be a better option. 
I have already suggested some good monitor models above. Have a look at them.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Need 22-24&quot; monitor cum TV*

you will need to turn ON screen, TV tuner and Speakers, remember the speakers too. I thought the same as you thought but getting a TV and using it as monitor will be much more practical.

FULL HD monitor = 10 k + Full HD TV Tuner = 2 k + Nice Speakers = 4 K Total = 16k

Get Full HD TV instead


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2014)

you don't need tv tuner with set top box.tv tuner is required if you are using cable tv connection.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 25, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> you don't need tv tuner with set top box.tv tuner is required if you are using cable tv connection.



Yes I am using cable connection so I need it. 

Pls also tell if it would be possible to use a pen drive directly on monitor.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Waiting....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2014)

to watch movies/videos directly from pen drive you need a lcd TV.you will have to choose whether gaming is more important(monitor & tv tuner) or simplicity of watching videos directly without a pc(lcd tv).


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 27, 2014)

You cant have both things at a time. 
Either you have to get a _TV_ and sacrifice smoother gameplay or get _Monitor+TV Tuner_ and sacrifice direct USB processing. 
Choice is yours.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I would prefer monitor and TV tuner.  So please suggest me model of TV tuner.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2014)

Getting a 22 inch TV is a bad idea.. They typically have 1366x768 resolution.. With the same price you can get a FULL HD Monitor which increases viewing quality to a massive degree 
+1 to what Saswat suggested


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Need 22-24&quot; monitor cum TV*



rohitshakti2 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I would prefer monitor and TV tuner.  So please suggest me model of TV tuner.



For around 1.4k, I can say iBall offers good TV tuner and also comes with 2 years warranty. See if you can get PixelView model for ~2k locally. 
iBall Claro CTV27 TV Tuner Card - iBall: Flipkart.com

Just received my order from shopclues. 
TV Tuner is much smaller than seen in the pic, very cute one. But it has better clarity than my previous Zebronics one and also doesnt heatup. The remote controller is great, its fully featured. It has buttons for most options so you dont need to go into the settings every time. 
It also has a feature to capture 'Still Image'. That really innovative.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Getting a 22 inch TV is a bad idea.. They typically have 1366x768 resolution.. With the same price you can get a FULL HD Monitor which increases viewing quality to a massive degree
> +1 to what Saswat suggested



I have read that we can't find difference between full hd and hd tv in below 24 inch.  Is it true?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 29, 2014)

If you view a 720p video between full HD and HD display, you will find absolutely NO (if not little difference).. The video is played natively in HD display but gets stretched in the Full HD one.. But as long as their display sizes are equal, there will be absolutely no difference.. However, playing a 1080p video between these two , you will notice large difference...
It is because the 1080p pixels are compressed to the output display resolution (~720p) in a HD display whereas a full hd display plays it natively


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2014)

^^that is not correct.assuming standard bitrate 720p & 1080p(& by that i don't mean YIFY releases) most people can not notice any difference between them from a distance of more than 3 feet on a 24" screen.
CarltonBale.com » 1080p Does Matter – Here’s When (Screen Size vs. Viewing Distance vs. Resolution)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 29, 2014)

> * from a distance of more than 3 feet*


^ This
Our eyes cannot detect pixels after certain range, that is true.. but what i said is NOT false.. Last month , when I went laptop hunting, I saw 2 different models of Y500 ..Played a 1080p and 720p video on both and I did notice a big difference.. you will find the results quite surprising once you see it with your own eyes


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2014)

you should have mentioned this earlier.it is a known fact that 1080p laptop screens are much better than any usual 720p/1366*768 laptop screen.play those videos on dell S2240L & i seriously doubt you can notice the difference even from 3 feet.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Feb 6, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Getting a 22 inch TV is a bad idea.. They typically have 1366x768 resolution.. With the same price you can get a FULL HD Monitor which increases viewing quality to a massive degree
> +1 to what Saswat suggested



Pls tell the models


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 6, 2014)

Check post no. 5


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Need 22-24&quot; monitor cum TV*



saswat23 said:


> Yes, external TV tuner will work even if you dont switch on your PC. You just need to connect the TV tuner and your monitor with a VGA cable.
> First of all get a monitor which has good connectivity option so that you can connect your PC to monitor through DVI/HDMI and monitor to TV Tuner through VGA.
> For TV tuner, AverMedia and Pixel View are good. However local brands like Zebronics (I am using one), Intex, iBall, etc will also do the job.
> *
> ...



Which is better of the two?


----------



## Genius-jatt (Feb 17, 2014)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I need a 22-24" monitor which also works as a TV such that if we insert a pen drive to play movies, there should not be the need to be it connected to the PC.  I.e. it should be able to work independently and I should also be able to connect the dish tv connection to it.
> 
> ...


Hello friend , According to me External Tuner is also right, But mostly friends have *STB-DVR (Digital Video Recorder) or PVR (Personal Video Recorder*) today so if it is *HD* then its more good which has *HDMI/DVI ports*,You can Connect with* HDMI* port and Enjoy full HD on your *Full HD (1920 x 1080 Pixels) LED-TV* ,So you can easily Record your Video's in HD and on the same time you can watch on your LED-TV.

Some* LED-TV'S* today can easily read many Formats with the help of *USB DRIVE* , The plus point of *DVR/PVR* is that you can add your *New or old HDD to Record Video data* as much as you like. Suppose the price of a good Tuner card is minimum Rs:1500 , Now you can get a Good free to air *HD STB PVR (Set top box)* in Rs:2100 to 2500 make *SOLID* , One more plus point is you can watch free to Air channel on your LED-TV, Which is good alternate I think.  Thanks


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I could not find 2340L in Delhi market.  I could only get 2240L and 2440L costing Rs.8800 & Rs.11000.

I am thinking to go with 2240L & hope I will be able to see full HD videos on this monitor


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2014)

2240L is also full HD(1920*1080 resolution) just smaller screen size.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 17, 2014)

rohitshakti2 said:


> I could not find 2340L in Delhi market.  I could only get 2240L and 2440L costing Rs.8800 & Rs.11000.
> 
> I am thinking to go with* 2240L* & hope I will be able to see full HD videos on this monitor



it will be a good purchase


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks I am going for Dell 2240L.  Pls have a look at this site too for comparing monitors etc...

Dell S2240L vs AOC I2269VWM - Monitors Specs Comparison


----------

